

Windows 7 set to break retail records - clutchski
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2009/oct/21/windows-7-launch

======
decode
"Windows 7 has become the biggest-grossing pre-order in Amazon's history worth
even more than the most recent JK Rowling book, Harry Potter and the Deathly
Hallows."

That's cute and everything, but Win7 Pro costs 12.5 times as much as the Harry
Potter hardcover. That means Win7 could have an order of magnitude fewer pre-
orders than Harry Potter and the statement would still be true.

[http://www.amazon.co.uk/Microsoft-Windows-Professional-
Full-...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Microsoft-Windows-Professional-Full-
Version/dp/B002DUCMTC)

[http://www.amazon.co.uk/Harry-Potter-Deathly-Hallows-
Adult/d...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Harry-Potter-Deathly-Hallows-
Adult/dp/0747591067)

~~~
ryanwaggoner
Logic and rational comparisons are not welcome in the PR world.

------
gbookman
I'm a Mac guy but Windows 7 has impressed me. They've made the speed on par
with XP and made the interface much less cluttered and non-sensical.

~~~
axod
>> "They've made the speed on par with XP"

That's impressive? :) being comparable to an 8 year old OS?

~~~
gbookman
Being able to keep speed the same after adding tons of features is very
impressive for any software, let alone an OS.

~~~
axod
I'm interested. Can you name some OS features (Not UI effects) that take a lot
of CPU that have been added? :/

What are some of the 'tons of features'?

~~~
gbookman
Walt Mossberg from the Wall Street Journal explains it pretty well:
[http://ptech.allthingsd.com/20091007/a-windows-to-help-
you-f...](http://ptech.allthingsd.com/20091007/a-windows-to-help-you-forget/)

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
I admit that I've only skimmed the article you cite, but while there are a few
GUI features mentioned there, and I'm sure they're pretty and help to manage
windows, etc, none of them seem to be particularly CPU hungry.

It's still a question of where 7 spends its CPU money compared with XP.

------
gojomo
Microsoft's contribution to economic stimulus for PC makers:

From [http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/get/upgrade-
advis...](http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/get/upgrade-advisor.aspx)
:

 _On the other hand, if you're running Windows XP, or any other operating
system for that matter, we recommend that you experience Windows 7 on a new
PC. The Laptop Scout can help you find a great PC fit for you, or you can
browse through these featured PCs that can run Windows 7._

And further stimulus for local computer services shops:

 _...And while we don't recommend it, should you choose to upgrade your
current PC from Windows XP or another operating system to Windows 7, we
recommend that you get help with this process from your local computer service
provider. You'll need to back up your current files and settings, perform a
custom (clean) installation, and then reinstall your files, settings, and
programs._

But just think how that last quote can be spun with a little excerpting-
without-context. Microsoft says, "[W]e don't recommend... upgrad[ing] your
current PC from Windows XP or another operating system to Windows 7".

------
ecaron
Am I the only one wondering how much Microsoft paid for this article?

~~~
aantix
Why, because it's favorable towards MS? I'm a devout Mac user, Windows 7
really feels polished.

~~~
bad_user
Yes, but XP is also polished ... unless by polish you mean eye-candy.

The problems with XP are more under-the-hood. They tried fixing some of those
in Vista, like the UAC, but it was a complete failure.

I also have a 5-year-old LCD that's pretty good, but it doesn't work well with
their clear-type technology. I don't understand why they haven't added a
classic anti-aliasing option like I have in Linux. So to make Vista bearable,
I have to deactivate all the flashy stuff, because that's the only way to have
sane fonts.

So it really doesn't matter if Windows 7 feels polished. Normal people will
have to have real reasons to switch.

